# Cat Poo!!! My dog is disgusting!!!



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi everyone

We have had to get a litter tray for NEXT DOORS CAT!!!!! As it now lives with us and has started pooping in the living room 

Eddie now stands watching and waiting for the cat to finish pooping and EATS it!!!!!!!!! 

YUK YUK YUK

How do I stop him? His breath stinks!!! I don't know what to do?!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you find the answer let me know as Delta loves cat poo.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! no idea! but Lady does too...when she can find it...Lucky I don't have a cat...but she thinks Rabbit ( which I do have) poo is a Delicious treat


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yuk  I would move the tray to somewhere he can't get to it and teach the cat to go to the new position.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

YUCK!!!! I'd also like to know how to stop this if anyone has the answer.

Apparently this is very common with all dogs, it's suppose to be equivalent to eating a truffle :argh::argh::argh::argh::

We have an indoor Persian so have to have a cat tray. Wynny thought it was her lucky day on one occasion just after Almo had a poo. But unlucky for her I managed to prize her mouth open just in time. No 'truffles' on that occasion. Luckily for me I know when the cat is due to poo (sad I know!) so apart from the one occasion we haven't had any other disasters.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Move the litter tray to a bathroom and put a stair gate over the door way. 
Cat can slip through but not the dog!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ok, my and my work colleague are sat here going EW EW EW EW EW EW EW :huh::huh::rant::rant::ugh::ugh:


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy eats rabbit poo,horse poo and cow poo ,no cat poo yet !!!!!!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, I got up this morning to cat litter in the living room, dining room, hallway, kitchen - he must have had a feast!!!

And then Eddie was sick 

I ended up getting cross and locking next doors cat out of the house, but the only problem is it just keeps coming back and I feel really guilty as its getting cold  and if I lock the cat flap my own cats can't get in or out!!!

So I am thinking of investing in one of these: http://www.petsathome.com/shop/red-hooded-cat-loo-by-clean-n-tidy-26671

Got to be worth a go!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry Sarah but won't Eddie just stick his head through the door of the covered litter tray and grab the poo anyway? 

So am I right in thinking that your cats go outside to poo and its just next doors cat that uses the tray? If thats the case get tough and don't let it in. You'd be better off investing in a magnetic cat flap that will only let your cats in.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh yes he probably will do that!!!

Yes its just next doors cat that uses the litter tray, I had locked it out this morning but when I got home one of the kids had let it back in (they feel sorry for it as well).

Next door have just had a baby and now the cat just gets locked out all the time and it has also been round the neighbours houses looking for food - I don't mind having a litter tray or the cat coming in, its just Eddie eating the poo thats the problem!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, I got up this morning to cat litter in the living room, dining room, hallway, kitchen - he must have had a feast!!!
> 
> And then Eddie was sick
> 
> ...


I'm saving for one of these http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=776&pf_id=54230

As far as litter trays go, so pretty! 

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

ooooh yuk!!!!! I am afraid I would have a problem with someone elses cat coming in my house and having a poo on the floor!!!
He/she is probably locked out of its own house for doing that and the cheeky thing does it in someone elses, you are a much nicer person than me

As for the eating poo, weller too eats every type of poo he can find except dog poo, he seems to LOVE it. Strange doggies!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

sarahjo said:


> Oh yes he probably will do that!!!
> 
> Yes its just next doors cat that uses the litter tray, I had locked it out this morning but when I got home one of the kids had let it back in (they feel sorry for it as well).
> 
> Next door have just had a baby and now the cat just gets locked out all the time and it has also been round the neighbours houses looking for food - I don't mind having a litter tray or the cat coming in, its just Eddie eating the poo thats the problem!


I find it a bit hard to stomach that your next door neighbours are shutting their cat out because they’ve had a baby! Thank goodness you have a bigger heart and you’re letting the poor thing spend time at yours. Though I wouldn’t be surprised if the cat ends up being a permanent feature…!

Turi x


----------



## Simonzz (Nov 29, 2009)

I bought a cat litter tray (toilet) with cover and door, thought it would stop Grover eating the poo, but no he stuck his head in and had a feast! I put the flap facing the wall with just enough space for the cat and not the dog, this now seems to work!
so glad all dogs do this! I was worried
Horrible habit, wonder why they like it so much?


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

You want to hear a funny story? Remi was chewing on something(AGAIN) under the coffee table. I went to him and opened his mouth to take out what he had. Well, whatever it was was stuck to the roof of his mouth, so I grabbed it out with my fingers....IT WAS A CAT POO!!!!  OMG, my husband laughed so hard! I washed my hands for 5 minutes! Now, I have to keep an ear for when the cats are in the litter and beat Remi to it. Training him "NO" on this one is going to be tough!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Ewwwwwwwwwww!!!

I have bought a covered corner litter tray with a filter!!! And fingers crossed I don't think Eddie has attempted to get his head in it?! The cat is using it and it keeps the nasty smell in 

Heres hoping the problem is solved


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

If you are thinking of keeping next doors cat, maybe you will have to train it to go outside, just like you would have had to have done with your own cats. Then it will hopefully bury it enough so that Eddie cant find it. How old abouts is the cat? Do you think this is a possibility? Ozzy has only found my cats poo once and it was vile, scooped it out of his mouth before i realised what it was, and the smell lingered for hours. 
Also what do your neighbours say about the cat going in your house, are they bothered? If not then maybe training the cat is the only other option


----------



## tracy weston (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry just read the rest of the posts properly and seen why the cat as been booted out. I would feel sorry for it as well.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't know if it would work but what about spraying the cat poo in the litter tray with one of the proprietry chew stop sprays. Crib stop for horses is quite strong. I had two terrier litter mates one ate cat poo the other didn't. If I caught her in time she would drop it but I could always tell when she was on the scent of some it must smell so good!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

just catching up with this post and i know exactly what its like lol i have 3 cats and all my dogs do it but one in particular became obsessed ith it so we sprayed a catpoo in the litter tray with bitter apple and waited for miss catpoo lover to come in for a snack and it was hysterical,she hasnt gone near the tray since although on the odd occasion some of the others will do it x


----------

